# Paco; just fun



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Water, sand and a tennisball is all he needs.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

spectacular shots Rik, and Paco is back on form after his accident isn't he


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love your shots...the sand flying as well as Paco is just so cool.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bud Man Bell said:


> Great shots!
> Bonnie&Buddy


Thank you Bonnie 



davebeech said:


> spectacular shots Rik, and Paco is back on form after his accident isn't he


Thanks Dave. It took some time but I think he is fully recovered. 



janine said:


> Love your shots...the sand flying as well as Paco is just so cool.


Thank you Janine. I think I posted this picture before but here the sand is flying


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Paco has such amazing eyes!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing captures. I always look forward to your posts of Paco. He really created his own personal sandstorm. Paco is looking great.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

great pics! how old is Paco?


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW!!! 

Your images are outstanding!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Paco has such amazing eyes!


Thank you C's Mom. I think every golden has amazing eyes. We photographers have to capture them. 












Oaklys Dad said:


> Amazing captures. I always look forward to your posts of Paco. He really created his own personal sandstorm. Paco is looking great.


Thank you Oaklys Dad 




Feldenak said:


> Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.





Hearts of Gold said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Your images are outstanding!!!


Thank you


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amazing shots! Paco is so intense, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

LDGrillo said:


> great pics! how old is Paco?


Thank you: Paco is 6 yr old and very, very strong 



DNL2448 said:


> Amazing shots! Paco is so intense, LOVE IT!!!


Thank you


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

If there was a Sports Illustrated for dogs your shots would be in it!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

sadiegold said:


> If there was a Sports Illustrated for dogs your shots would be in it!


That is a big compliment. Thank you sadiegold


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely amazing photography, Rik!!! And being relatively new on here, I have a special request... I've never seen Paco dry (lol, clearly you live much closer to water than I do!!!). Care to indulge me so I can see the full effects of his gorgeous coat too?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

DreamingGold said:


> Absolutely amazing photography, Rik!!! And being relatively new on here, I have a special request... I've never seen Paco dry (lol, clearly you live much closer to water than I do!!!). Care to indulge me so I can see the full effects of his gorgeous coat too?


Thank you dreamingGold. Some action but dry shots


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

unbelievable photo's Rik !!!!!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Amazing. Clearly Paco loves to run and you love to photograph it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Paco. And have missed seeing all the pictures of him. Thanks for coming back. That sand shot is one of the most amazing ones I have ever seen.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome shots! Paco's action shots are always the best. I don't think I've seen him in awhile.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You added a lot of pictures since I posted and wanted to let you know I'm in awe of your work. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so good to see Paco!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

love, Love, LOVE your shots of Paco!!! Amazing clarity, focus and beauty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pictures of Paco are absolutely stunning, just awesome.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I always love your pics of Paco.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am just now on my way to bed and so happy I looked at your pictures! After a LOOOOOOOOG day of work and common annoyances, I really needed to see this 

That face has me smiling from ear to ear...Thanks Paco!:wavey:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all 



mybuddy said:


> I am just now on my way to bed and so happy I looked at your pictures! After a LOOOOOOOOG day of work and common annoyances, I really needed to see this
> 
> That face has me smiling from ear to ear...Thanks Paco!:wavey:


:thanks:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Paco has the most intense expressions!!! Love your pictures as always!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

In addition to your pictures being spectacular, I think they capture his personality so well. Or at least what I imagine his personality to be! I see him as an intense athletic boy that loves to run and have fun ... but he seems to take his retrieving job very seriously!!

You've got an amazing eye, Rik ... and Paco is the most handsome of subjects. I get delighted when you add pictures. Every shot is breathtaking!

I never saw the one with the sand storm (that he created) - wow!!

Kim


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Paco has the most intense expressions!!! Love your pictures as always!


Thank you Laurie 



Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> In addition to your pictures being spectacular, I think they capture his personality so well. Or at least what I imagine his personality to be! I see him as an intense athletic boy that loves to run and have fun ... but he seems to take his retrieving job very seriously!!
> 
> You've got an amazing eye, Rik ... and Paco is the most handsome of subjects. I get delighted when you add pictures. Every shot is breathtaking!
> 
> ...


Thank you Kim. You are right, he is an intense athletic boy. I think he really enjoys life. Seeing him happy makes me happy.


----------

